# Bill of Sale for a trailer



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello,



I just got a little utility trailer for my kayaks. The guy I got it from didn't have it registered and didn't give me a bill of sale. I have his contact information, so getting one shouldn't be a problem. I sort of know the process for getting the registration part done, but I can't find a bill of sale form that I could email them and ask them to fill out. When just doing a trailer, do you just use the DMV bill of sale form on the website and then just fill out the applicable portion (exclude odometer reading?)



Thanks,


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

When I bought my 16 ft car hauler, I just had a sloppy wrote bill of sale and the only thing I had to do extra was take it and have it weighed by a certified scale (any farm co-op). I'm not sure the weighing part would be for a single axle small trailer or not though? Just contact whoever you bought it from and tell them to write something up for you...:letsdrink


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A hand written / signed Bill of Sale will do.



What they really want also is a weight slip. IE: How much the trailer weighs. They want it from a certified scale.



The weight of the trailer determines how much the tag costs.


----------



## eodryan (Mar 4, 2009)

Anyone know where the closest certified scale is around navarre /ft walton/ pcola. I looked online and it seems like most were around I-10, but I figured I would check and see if anyone knew of any in town here before I made the drive.


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

Just go to your local truck stop.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

The place in Valparaiso that has all the rock piles right on the water has a scale that should be certified. I've purchased river pebble there before andhad tohave my truck weighedbefore and after I loaded it with the river pebble. That's close and worth a try.


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

The gas station/truck stop on hwy 29 just north of the interstate on the east side has certified scales.


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

I know of two truck scales in Pensacola at moving & storage places. One is on Fairfield next door to Arety's Angels, and the other is on Davis between Fairfield and Texar. There's another scale at a metal recycling place on Palafox just south of Texar. Seems like you could find something in Ft. Walton.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Bill of sale in Word. If needed in Note Pad advise.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Florida is pretty easy to tag a trailer in. Alabama has become a real pain in the butt. They now require a trailer "statement of origin" from the manufactureralong with a bill of sale. That statement can be a title to the trailer. Anyone who has an old homemade trailer is out of luck getting a tag. We opted to just go ahead and run it without a tag. Have not been stopped yet. I expect to get out of the ticket when we do. We documented each visit to the courthouse trying to get a tag in alabama. Can't be legal if they won't let you be legal. Right now, there is no other avenue to get that "statement of origin" fulfilledin alabama on an old trailer or home made trailer.

A loophole in the law isto put one of those orange triangle "slow moving vehicle" signs on the trailer, and claim farm use. No tag required as long as you are within 150 (or is it 120?) miles of your home/farm base.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Any bulk landscape materials place will have a certified scale.

And a handwritten bill of sale. But if you put the amount rediculously low, they might question the price.

I think the first time is sales tax plus the weight rate.



Not too sure if you have to pay the $100 "another licensed vehicle plate in your name" fee or not.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:doh Boat trailers in Alabama are *not* tagged. Don't know about yak or other same type on a trailer. Personally, if carrying your yaks I wouldn't worry, now hauling anything else well....:banghead


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

<P style="TEXT-ALIGN: center; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal align=center><B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">General Bill Of Sale<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/B]<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal>The Seller:_____________________________________________; agrees to sell to the Buyer:______________________________________________; the following described property:___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________.<P style="LINE-HEIGHT: 150%; MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt" class=MsoNormal>The full purchase price for the property is $_______________ USD. In exchange for the Property, Buyer has paid Seller the full purchase price via Cash.Warranty InformationThe Seller declares the following:a. That he or she is the true and lawful owner of the aforementioned Property;b. That the aforementioned Property is owned free and clear from any and all claims of any kind;c. That he or she has the legal right to sell the aforementioned Property;d. That he or she will warrant and defend the title of the aforementioned Property against any and all lawful claims and demands of all persons.<o></o>Signatures:Sellerrinted Name___________________________________________Signature__________________________________________Buyerrinted Name___________________________________________Signature__________________________________________Witnessrinted Name___________________________________________Signature__________________________________________


----------



## fairdinkum (Oct 1, 2007)

Was already looking at a 545 on EBAY. for $650, refurbished. Still looking though. Thanksfor all input.

:usaflag


----------



## fairdinkum (Oct 1, 2007)

Replied to the wrong post. Sorry bout that.


----------

